# Goat Fence?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are referring to a square mesh fencing you need to run a hot wire just above it. Horses reach across the top, lean and stretch the wire. The hot wire will prevent that. My neighbor tried it without the hot wire and before long the fence was an ugly mess and the horse could easily jump over it.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've known people to keep horses in areas with goat fencing with a hot wire, but it is not my preference. Goat fencing has 4"x4" squares and a horse _can_ get a hoof through it and a leg caught.


----------

